# NG Zielsaugtechnik



## Frank 69 (11. März 2012)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich wurde aus " Bau eines Teiches " hierher verwiesen.

Ich möchte in meinen künftigen mini Badeteich die NG Zielsaugtechnik ohne Filtergraben anwenden
deshalb die frage hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem System gesammelt.

Es sollen 2 evtl 3 Ansaugpunkte mit dem 50er Feinvorfilter installiert werden da ich ca 10cm Bodensubstrat einbringen möchte hab ich folgende Ideen um das ansaugen des Sandes zu verhindern.

- Jeweils 2 stück 40er Gehwegplatten und den Vorfilter darauf.
- Oder den Vorfilter auf einen Blumenkastenuntersetzer Fixieren

Bin für alle Anregungen Dankbar.

Mein Projekt einsehbar unter "Noch ein Neubauer" unter Bau eines Teiches


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe 2 Tiefpunktabsaugungen gemacht mit der Siebröhre davor.

Da ich Sand als Bodengrund habe, machte ich unter den Sieben 2 Mauersteine unter. So sind die Siebe genau auf Sandniveau und saugen diesen nicht mit.

Eine Absaugung habe ich noch in 40 cm tiefe, wo ich in der kalten Jahreszeit das Wasser absauge, der 4. Anschluß geht an einem Skimmer.

Axel


----------



## Frank 69 (11. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*

Hallo Axel 

Danke für schnelle Antwort hab auch noch vor einen Skimmer einzubauen der Pumpenschacht hat 3 Stück 50er Ausgänge kann ich einen davon auf 110 Vergrößeren mit Reduziermuffen, um einen Rohrskimmer anzuschließen oder wäre es besser einen neuen 110er Anschluß einzubauen.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*

Hallo Frank,
für einen 110er Rohrskimmer kann ich Dir auch antworten, da er auch ein "Schwimmskimmer" ist.  Mein 160er Schwimmskimmer "arbeitet" noch durch zwei 40er Schlauchtüllen (etwa 35 mm), dann sollte der 110er Rohrskimmer, der effektiv einen 125er Außenkreis hat (und damit 20% weniger Ansauglänge), ebenso an einem 50er Rohr arbeiten.
Bei mir benötige ich 10-15 cm Höhenunterschied. Das wäre Dein Niveau in der Pumpenkammer, auf die Du die anderen Zuflüsse reduzieren müsstest, damit der Skimmer zieht.
Wenn es Dir gelingt, den 50er Durchmesser nicht dramatisch zu reduzieren, dann arbeitet Dein Skimmer bereits bei 5-10 cm Höhendifferenz im Schacht recht gut (grob geschätzt).
Das ganze System läßt sich auch rechnerisch gut abschätzen. Ich sehe bei Dir kein Risiko, da noch mal in die Tiefe zu rechnen.
Im schlimmsten Fall koppelst Du den Pumpeneingang der Pumpe an den Schachteingang vom Skimmer, und regelst über einen Satelliteneingang die restlichen Zuläufe. 
Das funktioniert immer, und spart sogar die Zugschieber für die restlichen Zuläufe (im Normalbetrieb, für Arbeiten am Schacht und Filter ohne Wasser würde ich sie dennoch vorsehen ).


----------



## Frank 69 (12. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*

Hallo Rolf

Danke für die Sachkundige Auskunft. 
Gleich noch eine Frage, bin am Überlegen ob ich vom Sammler bis zum Filtersieb, Schlauch oder lieber 50er HT Rohr nehme und es gleich im Substrat verstecke.


----------



## Frank 69 (18. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Brauch nochmal hilfe ich habe vor Grobe 50cm Vorfiltersiebe von NG mit HT Rohre  an den Pumpsammler anzuschließen. weiß jemand ob die Vorfilter einfach an ein HT Rohr passen.


----------



## hein55 (18. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*

Hallo
Das mit der Ansaugtechnik funktioniert ganz gut und das grobe Vorfiltersieb kann man mit einfachen Mittel selber herstellen .Man braucht ein Filtersieb vom Oase Filtoclear 15000 , eine HT Reduzierung und einen HT Deckel . Das ganze für ca. 10€ und der Anschluß an HT passt .
Gruß
Heinz



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde
> 
> Brauch nochmal hilfe ich habe vor Grobe 50cm Vorfiltersiebe von NG mit HT Rohre  an den Pumpsammler anzuschließen. weiß jemand ob die Vorfilter einfach an ein HT Rohr passen.


----------



## Frank 69 (18. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*

Hallo Heinz 

dank für die schnelle Antwort, dachte auch ans Selberbauen hab nur keine Ahnung wo ich das Filtersieb herbekomme. Werd morgen mal im BM schauen vielleicht haben die dort was brauchbares.


----------



## lollo (19. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Werd morgen mal im BM schauen vielleicht haben die dort was brauchbares.



Hallo,

dann schau mal nach so etwas ähnlichem.  KLICK HIER


----------



## Frank 69 (19. März 2012)

*AW: NG Zielsaugtechnik*

Moin Lollo

Cool das ist natürlich so etwas wie ich benötige Danke.


----------

